# Recent trip to Grand Pacific Palisades - Carlsbad, CA



## DeniseM (Jun 4, 2014)

My son and I spent last week at Grand Pacific Palisades.  A number of nice Tuggers invited me to make contact with them this week, but my son has autism, and this was his trip, so my focus was on him.  But thank you for the invitations.

This is a beautiful resort, and I'd return in a heartbeat.

We exchanged in through RCI, and got one of the best locations at the resort:  2nd floor over the adult pool cabanas with an ocean view.  I have no idea how we got that location, but it was fabulous - must have been TUG karma!

We did not have a car, and for the most part, this worked out fine, because they have a free shuttle that will take you anywhere within 5 miles of the resort.  They picked us up at the local Palomar Airport, and we also used the shuttle  for transport to the nearby Poinsettia Train Station, where we took the Coaster Train to San Diego, twice.  It was easy to take a cab from the Santa Fe Train Station in San Diego, to the San Diego Zoo.  We also used the free shuttle for a grocery run.

Legoland is literally right across the street, and it's a 5 minute walk to the main gate.

One nice feature at this resort is that they have a popular restaurant on site, and we really enjoyed it:  Karl Strauss Brewery and Restaurant.  This is a popular local restaurant, not just a "hotel restaurant."

This resort has separate adult and children's pools, with extra nice water features for the kids.  The kids seemed to be having a great time at their pool, and I saw elaborate birthday parties going on, so it seems like they really cater to families.  

It was nice to have the separate adult pool, which was somewhat quieter, except on Memorial Day, when a lot of Adult Children were partying out by the pool.  These folks seemed to be locals who were staying there for the weekend.  The rest of the week, the adult pool was busy, but quiet.  The adult pool is for 17 and over, but this rule didn't seem to be enforced, since a few children did accompany their parents to the pool.

There is a daily $16 resort fee, but since we used the resort shuttle nearly every day, I can't complain.

Some notes:
-Wifi was good
-No washer/dryer in units, but nice laundry rooms on site
-No safe in unit
-Gym on site
-Massage services available
-Smoking permitted on patios and balconies
-Well-equipped kitchen
-Barbeques
-Trash and towel service twice a week
-Daily free and cheap kid's activities
-My spouse wasn't with me, so no sales pitch was offered

*This picture really doesn't do justice to the 180 degree ocean view, but it was really nice.*


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks for the review Denise. I'm familiar with the location of this resort, but I've never stayed there. 

I'm glad your trip worked out without a car. That free shuttle is a nice perk!

Just curious about your grocery run.....what store was within the range of the free shuttle? I know Costco is close, but I suspect you went somewhere else?

Hope your son enjoyed the trip! It sounds like a fun mother/son adventure!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 4, 2014)

We went to Ralph's for groceries, on the shuttle driver's recommendation.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 4, 2014)

We stayed there in March and really enjoyed the resort.  We had a daughter and our 11 year old Granddaughter with us.  Would love to go back, but since they are a 1 in 4 if you done own in their system, guess we will have to wait awhile.  Glad that you had a great time, too and the transportation worked out.  We considered taking the train one day, but ran out of time.  So much to do in the area.


----------



## buzglyd (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm glad you enjoyed your stay Denise.


----------



## eal (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi Denise,
so glad you had a good time. Here is a sunset photo from our trip in February


----------



## presley (Jun 4, 2014)

Glad you enjoyed your visit to GPP.  I hope your son had a great time.


----------



## slomac (Jun 5, 2014)

Glad you enjoyed the resort.  We live about a mile from there and own there so we have day use.  It really is a nice location and the resort is kept up well.  My husband uses the fitness room and swims laps at the adult pool often.  The view is fantastic from the ocean view rooms and even more spectacular when the flower fields are blooming in the spring.  For those of you that a shoppers there is a fantastic outlet mall right down the hill as well as some other good restaurants.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 7, 2014)

Sounds like a perfect trip for you and your son. Did you see much damage from the recent wildfires?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 7, 2014)

Karen G said:


> Sounds like a perfect trip for you and your son. Did you see much damage from the recent wildfires?



Yes - the fire got really close to the resort - at one point they even started evacuating.


----------



## talkamotta (Jun 7, 2014)

We stayed there in January.  I loved the pool.....swimming at night in January in an outdoor pool.  

We had a room with the balcony overlooking the street and Legoland.  (not my favorite but I was an exchanger, so no complaints).  

Love the Brewery best food and beer.  Its one of my favorites.  Close to everything.  


Glad you had a good time.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 11, 2014)

Denise I'm glad you liked the resort.  Next time you've got to try the GPR Carlsbad Inn.  Its a lot closer to the beach.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 11, 2014)

We didn't visit the beach at all - this was a theme park trip.


----------



## travelplus (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi Denise,

Thank you so much for your review on the Grand Pacific Palisades. I will be there with my Parents in January for a week followed by a week at the Hilton Mar Brisa both in a 2 bedroom.

I'm the Timeshare Guru and got my Parents back into Timesharing after purchasing resale.  

I split the weeks and bank it into RCI. We also own one week with  an Interval Affiliated Resort. 

So For a 1 Bedroom we were able to get a 2 bedroom and For our Studio we got a 2 Bedroom but at different resorts that are located next door to each other.

I love Karls Strauss Brewery and enjoyed their Escondido location when we were there last January for two weeks at the Welk. 

May I ask you a few questions about the Grand Palisades? 

1. Are the units renovated do they have a Jacuzzi Tub?
2. Were the beds comfortable.
3. How was the kitchen/living room setup? 
4. Are there Flat Screen TVs with DVD Players?
5. How were the  resort activities which were complimentary? 

My plan is to take the shuttle to the Poinsetta Train Station and ride the Coaster to Downtown San Diego. For $12 you can get a day pass which lets you ride the Coaster, Trolley and Buses.  

My Cousin teaches Special Education and her students are Deaf and Hard of Hearing with multiple disabilities such as Autism Dyslexia etc. She knowes more about the Public Transportation in the San Diego area than I do as she uses it with her students to their various Community Based Instruction Outings.  I'll ask her and would be more than happy to pass along the details to you. All I know is that for $2 if you have a special need you can ride the train each way with your MediCal/Medicare Card or Disability Card for the Regional Transportation.

I'm currently beginning a career in Travel and Tourism and am specializing in Cruises for individuals with special-needs. 

I have learned the RCI and Interval System and we are able to enjoy many vacations using our Timeshare weeks. 

Hope your son and you enjoyed your vacation.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 5, 2014)

travelplus said:


> My plan is to take the shuttle to the Poinsetta Train Station and ride the Coaster to Downtown San Diego. For $12 you can get a day pass which lets you ride the Coaster, Trolley and Buses.


We spent a week at the Carlsbad Seapointe Resort and did this very thing, except we drove ourselves to the station.  The Coaster, trolley, and buses were great. There's even free wi-fi on the coaster.  Each form of transportation was clean, fairly new, and on time.

A couple of things we really enjoyed in San Diego were the USS Midway and Balboa Park. We went through the Air & Space Museum and had a great meal at Prado Restaurant in Balboa Park.


----------

